
I am so confused, What should I learn Django or Ruby on Rails? - Kishy-nivas
I first learned Django, but later had a look at Rails, it was more implicit and easy to do stuff than doing it explicitly in Django, based on remote job perspective should I learn Django or Rails,
======
FormFollowsFunc
Generally Rails is more powerful than Django though they have a similar set of
features. If you are making a webapp I would go with Rails or Rails API. If
you are making a website with some webapp functionality I would go with Django
and Wagtail CMS. The free CMSes available for Rails aren't great. One feature
that Django is missing is asset fingerprinting. In Rails the filename of the
static asset changes when the content changes, which helps deal with caching.

------
ausjke
I feel Rails is not as "popular" as it used to be, and Python is getting more
mainstream due to ML and AI and Bigdata etc, similar to what Android helped
Java. I would think Django is a safer bet, though, Python is not the best lang
for the web, not for the client side for sure, on the server side,
PHP(laravel) might be a better fit.

------
nickjj
Rails is still very popular and it's also managed by a company who is very
profitable and active.

I think it's in a league of its own. 10+ years of documentation and community
support, a massive ecosystem, and the core framework's abstractions and
features come from real world use cases (which is why they feel so easy to
use).

------
mjhea0
Probably a better question to ask is, "Should I learn Python or Ruby"?

[https://github.com/mjhea0/python-ruby](https://github.com/mjhea0/python-ruby)

~~~
Kishy-nivas
I know python, but I love how Rails works, with less code, implicit functions,
when compared to Django Rails seems so easy to work with and productive, so I
thought to hear about the things I will miss by choosing Rails over Django.

------
edimaudo
The tech stack does not really matter as long as you as solving the clients
problem.

